# New York City: 2016



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

*2016*


*Across the five boroughs, New York’s skyline (and everything else) is being reimagined by some of the world’s best architects. Here are a few of the city’s future landmarks—scrunched together in a way that obviously won’t happen in the real world, but that may very well happen in the mind’s eye.*










*Across the five boroughs, New York’s skyline (and everything else) is being reimagined by some of 
the world’s best architects. Here are a few of the city’s future landmarks—scrunched together in a 
way that obviously won’t happen in the real world, but that may very well happen in the mind’s eye. * 


* 1) Atlantic Yards, Brooklyn, phase one, 2010; phase two, 2016

2) The New Museum, Chelsea, future 

3) 80 South Street, Downtown, future

4) IAC Headquarters, High Line, 2007

5) Silvercup West, Queens, 2009

6) Freedom Tower, Downtown, 2011*



A new skyline, a new waterfront, new parks, a whole new city: What a difference ten years will make. 



*Building the (New) New York*
*The Bob and Jane way.*












By Alexandra Lange 

We are a city of 8 million people, give or take a few hundred thousand. But we are building a city for 9 million. Literally. Right now. That will be New York City’s total population just a couple of decades hence, and politicians, bureaucrats, developers, architects, and engineers are, as you read these words, figuring out how to fit another million people onto the collection of islands and peninsulas we call home. We can’t just bulldoze and slap up some towers—we’ve learned some lessons from the sixties—and it isn’t just half a million new homes that we need. Those million need offices, factories, labs to work in. They need subways, buses (and ferries and trams) to commute in. They need places to park and places to play, plus the power to light their homes. All in a city that can’t sprawl. 

This is Tomorrowland—a new city, a city larger than San Francisco, built on top of the city we know. In ten years, New York City will be transformed in ways we can only guess at. But in the pages that follow, you will explore our best guess, based on the plans, the dreams, the cornerstones, and the rising steel in nine city neighborhoods, spread over all five boroughs. In 2016, we won’t be able to be so parochial anymore—one Times Square isn’t going to be enough to fulfill the entertainment needs of that bigger, younger, more diverse population, and you’ll be talking about the lights on 125th Street. Fresh Kills will be three times the size of Central Park. If you imagine the city as a play—every neighborhood has a role—a lot of understudies are finally going to be called onstage.

When New York didn’t get the Olympics or the Jets, there were lots of pitying articles about how Mayor Bloomberg’s (and Deputy Mayor Dan Doctoroff’s) big dreams had died. But that was a complete misperception. City agencies went right on ahead with their plans. Greenpoint-Williamsburg rezoning, check. East River waterfront, check. Soon, Governors Island, Willets Point. Eventually, something new on those West Side rail yards.

And New York is—finally—getting greener. Mandated green city buildings, new sustainable towers in Battery Park City. Community groups dream of more green buildings on the ruins of the Sheridan Expressway. What is fascinating is the recovery and recycling of the works of the city’s greatest bogeyman, Robert Moses. He was responsible for the last great era of park building in the city, but he also sliced apart neighborhoods with highways and towers. Today’s mini-Moseses are combining his initiatives, building parks on the neighborhoods his roadways isolated, transforming infrastructure into landscape architecture. It is on the long-ignored waterfront that the most amazing transformation is occurring. 

Sprinkled like jewelry across this new city fabric are projects, some fabulous, some already outdated, by both the dinosaurs and fledglings of the architectural pantheon. Yes, we’re getting our Gehry (one, two, three, four, maybe more), but also our Morphosis, our ShoP, our TEN Arquitectos. 

But often in some peculiar locations. Piano across from the Port Authority? Gehry in Brooklyn? Viñoly by the Williamsburg Bridge? The New York of 2016 doesn’t husband all the new design ideas in Manhattan but spreads them out. (One can’t help but get a little giddy with all the big names, but there is a dark side to hiring all these out-of-towners. Too often they serve as ambassadors to the upper-middle class for owners with an agenda, cloaking the same old towers in a park.

The planning phrase on everyone’s lips is “eyes on the street,” the reductio ad absurdum of the argument of the late Jane Jacobs’s 1961 Death and Life of Great American Cities. Jacobs argued that the lifeblood of her then-threatened neighborhood, the Village, was the shopkeepers and homeowners and stoop-sitters who watched the sidewalks and parks for free. Under City Planning commissioner Amanda Burden, neighborhoods are being contextually zoned to preserve their “special character.”

Jacobs’s vision was lovely but limited, with little room for new buildings, new neighborhoods. Rereading her arguments, one develops a sneaking admiration for the size of Moses’s thoughts. For the city to grow, it needed major change. Under Bloomberg, big thinking is happening again. What we have is a—some would say unholy—alliance of Bob and Jane. Exaltation of the neighborhood, coupled with the idea of building new ones from scratch. The Bloomberg administration still lags in taste at times. Why does every economic-development initiative have to be as big as possible? (Note to gadflies: Many of these projects are not yet set in stone. If you hate it, you can still change it. Start your blog now. But also start imagining an alternative—preferably in PowerPoint.)

Still, when Majora Carter, executive director of Sustainable South Bronx, stands on the newly green rooftop of the historic American Banknote Company Building and quotes Daniel Burnham, one can’t help but get a little chill. “Make no little plans,” she says. “They have no magic to stir man’s blood,” goes the rest of the quote. For Tomorrowland, little plans haven’t been made.


Copyright © 2006, New York Magazine Holdings LLC.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

*Lower Manhattan in 2016*
*With a new park and starchitect towers (And don’t forget Ground Zero), 
downtown will become a real neighborhood. *










*Top: East River Waterfront Park (Rendering courtesy of SHoP/The City of New York). 
Bottom, L to R: Freedom Tower (courtesy of DBOX/Skidmore, Owings & Merrill) 
and Calatrava transit hub (courtesy of the Port Authority of New York & New Jersey) * 


By Alexandra Lange

Ground Zero will be rebuilt. By 2012, perhaps. That’s the date the newly reconciled powers-that-be have picked as their goal. Port Authority vice-chairman Charles Gargano bristles at the suggestion that nothing has happened yet—it’s just that most of the work has been underground. “You need consensus on everything. Abraham Lincoln said, ‘If you don’t have consensus, you don’t get anything done,’ ” says Gargano. Construction has begun on Santiago Calatrava’s transit hub and what is now the Port Authority’s Freedom Tower. There are no design changes under the new setup, but the mayor’s suggestion of moving the memorial museum inside the bunkerlike lobby is being studied. By the end of 2007, the bathtub will also be completed, allowing Larry Silverstein to get started with towers two, three, and four. Tower five, off the site, will likely be sold to a residential developer. Frank Gehry’s performing-arts center and the Norwegian architecture firm Snohetta’s $80 million visitor center are floating somewhere in the ether, with fund-raising stalled.

Meanwhile, down on the ground with the mortals, north and south but mostly east of ground zero, downtown is rebuilding itself, thank you very much. And not as Wall Street. As the West Village, cobblestone streets, designer condos, quirky cultural institutions, waterfront esplanade, and all. At the top of Fulton Street, Calatrava’s stegasaurian (not soaring) PATH station and Grimshaw Architects’ Fulton transit hub will make elegant work of downtown’s tangle of trains. Commuters, tourists, and residents will pour out of the 21st-century stations. To the west will lie the memorial and the three-block retail corridor the Port Authority plans along Church Street. Workers in towers two, three, and four will enter off the side streets to provide maximum frontage to the upscale retail. To the east lies Manhattan’s new family neighborhood with Fulton as its Main Street. “Lower Manhattan is the fastest-growing residential area in the city right now,” says outgoing Economic Development Corporation president Andrew Alper. “It will go from 23,000 residents to 46,000—double—by 2008. By 2030, the number we are using is roughly 80,000 people. That’s a pretty good-sized city in most parts of the world.”

Thirty-eight million dollars from the Lower Manhattan Development Corporation will widen the sidewalks, restore façades, plant trees, and upgrade parks. The EDC would like to see apartments above the storefronts and wants to make it easier to combine the tiny shops into larger cafés, non-chain stores, maybe even a supermarket. Should they get built, Calatrava’s 80 South Street and Frank Gehry’s Beekman Tower—two blocks north of Fulton—will provide the starchitect quotient, as will (probably) André Balazs’s 15 William Street. A condo conversion with interiors by Armani Casa is in the works, and Phillipe Starck has finished another. 

The social and cultural center of the new neighborhood should be at South Street Seaport, where major renovations are planned by new owners General Growth Properties. Beyer Blinder Belle is redesigning the area to emphasize its incredible site and historic architecture, with, according to plans, greater east-west connections, a cultural tenant, and retail that reflects the new domestic population of the neighborhood. North of Pier 17, a shed that used to be part of the Fulton Fish Market has been selected by the exiled Drawing Center as its new location. The Drawing Center could be the northernmost point of a miniature cultural district. The snazzy, ultracontemporary East River Waterfront Park (almost two miles long and designed by the Richard Rogers Partnership, SHoP, and Ken Smith Landscape Architects) will start on the Lower East Side and sweep around the bottom of the island to the Battery Maritime Building (which is the gorgeous Beaux-Arts depot for an aerial tram to Governors Island). The underside of the FDR Drive becomes the illuminated roof for a series of multiuse pavilions, and, cleaned up, is a place to shelter from rain and sun. In this plan, the piers themselves gain topography, split-level ramps, and lawns that serve as picnic areas and viewing platforms.

Buy your lunch at the food market the EDC would like to see in the historic market stalls and embark on a two-borough, one-island excursion. “I really see the East River waterfront, Governors Island, and Brooklyn Bridge Park operating as a network,” says City Planning chair Amanda Burden. “You could have lunch in East River Park, go kayaking in Brooklyn Bridge Park, and maybe a cultural activity on Governors Island, all in a day.” 


Copyright © 2006, New York Magazine Holdings LLC.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

*The Brooklyn and Queens Waterfront in 2016
Could the East Side of the East River become the ultimate address? *










*Silvercup West, a Richard Rogers-designed, $1 billion project for a six-acre site just south of the 
Queensboro Bridge, is one of the most interesting and forward-looking in the city. 
(Rendering courtesy of Richard Rogers Partnership/Silvercup Studios.) *


By Alexandra Lange 

On the East River, the Brando-era waterfront, sidelined by containerization, cut off from the brownstones by a Robert Moses highway project (the BQE), dying a slow industrial death, is being made over. The ragged coastline will be abated, landscaped, and developed into a set of towers (likely shiny and shinier, given the prevailing Meier aesthetic) that will step up, down, and around pockets of green and pockets of work, from Long Island City (for the singles who work in midtown) to Williamsburg (for the couples who work downtown) to Dumbo and Brooklyn Heights (for the families who work from home). To the north will be the glittering Richard Rogers towers of Silvercup West, with 1,000 apartments, eight new soundstages for Silvercup Studios, a waterfront catering hall, office space, stores, and a cultural institution. Down south, Fairway just opened, and next year Ikea will have done so, saving Brooklynites the trip to New Jersey or Harlem. “If you go from the border of Queens at Newtown Creek all the way to Coney Island twenty years from now, on almost every stretch of that waterfront you will see something very different than there is today,” says Deputy Mayor Dan Doctoroff.

To get public access and a privately funded waterfront esplanade in Greenpoint and Williamsburg, the 2005 rezoning allows 30- and 40-story condominium towers, a brand-new saw-toothed skyline with visual openings down the east-west streets. “We’re finally opening up the waterfront to these two communities, and to prohibit any more transfer stations, power plants, all those horrible things that had happened to it,” says Burden, who argues that the existing low-rise neighborhood is “protected” by new building height limits inland and the stepping down of those towers to meet the townhouses. 

The first residential project built will likely be Palmer’s Dock, a few blocks from Williamsburg Central, the Bedford Avenue L stop. But given the distance of many sites from the L and the G, one wonders if the newest residents won’t think of themselves as closer to Manhattan, with the river just an extra-wide avenue. Schaeffer Landing, below the bridge, cut a deal with New York Water Taxi, guaranteeing that its residents wouldn’t have to take the J, M, or Z.

In Brooklyn Heights, the waterfront piers were owned by the Port Authority. When the PA tried a Greenpoint/ Williamsburg–like tower plan in the late eighties, the neighborhood rebelled and counter-proposed the Brooklyn Bridge Park with the agreement that it would be self-sustaining. Those locals are now suing the state over just what that promise entailed, now that annual maintenance—$15.2 million—will be paid for by three towers of 30, 20, and 20 stories.

Such park-financing models are definitely the wave of the future. “It is a model that is working at Hudson River Park,” Gargano says. “If we can set aside 10 percent of the space that will generate revenue, that is environmentally friendly, and can provide the presence of people located close to the park, that’s a good thing.”

Brooklyn Bridge Park, designed by Michael Van Valkenburgh Associates, Inc. stresses the site’s connection to the water, with protected bays, rocky beaches, boat launches, and walkways a foot over the East River surface. Van Valkenburgh has tried to make an urban park, one that shows you the piers and mitigates the BQE noise but doesn’t try to be English pastoral or a corporate lunch area. The first section, a set of rolling artificial hills south of the Brooklyn Bridge anchorage, should open in 2010, the rest in 2012. Hiccups in that shiny new fabric will occur in the pockets where the waterfront still works. Or could work. Areas of the waterfront in Williamsburg, Red Hook, and Sunset Park have been designated Industrial Business Zones. Piers 7 through 9, just south of the park, are to remain industrial for the foreseeable future. The shuttered Domino Sugar refinery is going residential, with a design by Rafael Viñoly; and Thor Equities, which has a Vegas vision for Coney Island, is fighting to condo-ize the Revere Sugar refinery in Red Hook. That’s right next door to the Ikea, Topic A in Red Hook. Both plants have photogenic silhouettes—icons of the old waterfront it would be sad to see swept under by the new. 

When Doctoroff talks about the new waterfront economy, he means the Queen Mary 2 anchoring in the Atlantic Basin—in less than ten years, one hopes those tourists will spend the night at a proposed Brooklyn Bridge Park hotel and shop at the marketplace ringing the deep-water basin, rather than taxi immediately to Manhattan. 


Copyright © 2006, New York Magazine Holdings LLC.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

*The Brooklyn and Queens Waterfront in 2016
Waterworld*



*Williamsburg*













*(1.) The Edge *
Stephen B. Jacobs; master plan by FXFOWLE and TEN Arquitectos, September 2008. 

*(2.) Palmer’s Dock *
FXFOWLE, phase one, 2008; phase two, 2009. 

*(3.) North 8 *
Greenberg Farrow Architecture, spring 2007. 

*(4.) Domino Sugar Site *
Rafael Viñoly Architects, no completion date.

*(5.) Schaefer Landing *
Karl Fischer Architects, 2006



*Manhattan and Brooklyn*













*(6.) Ground Zero *
Freedom Tower, David Childs/SOM; World Trade Center Transit Hub, Santiago Calatrava; Tower 2, Sir Norman Foster; visitor center, 2011. 

*(7.) 101 Warren Street *
SOM, Ismael Leyva Architects, 2007.

*(8.) William Beaver House*
Developer André Balazs, no completion date.

*(9.) Staten Island Whitehall Ferry Terminal*
Fred Schwartz, 2005. 

*(10.) Battery Maritime Building *
Renovation, Jan Hird Pokorny Associates, 2006. 

*(11.) Beekman Street Tower *
Gehry Partners, Ismael Leyva Architects, no completion date. 

*(12.) 80 South Street* 
Santiago Calatrava, no completion date.

*(13.) Pier 17 *
Beyer Blinder Belle, no completion date.

*(14.) Drawing Center*
Architect TBA, 2011. 

*(15.) East River Waterfront *
SHoP and Richard Rogers Partnership, Ken Smith Landscape Architects, 2009.

*(16.) Brooklyn Bridge Park *
Michael Van Valkenburgh Associates, 2012. 

*(17.) One Brooklyn Bridge Park/360 Furman Street *
Creative Design Associates, fall 2007.



*Red Hook*













*(18.) Brooklyn Cruise Ship Terminal*
Bermello Ajamil and Partners, April 2006. 

*(19.) Fairway *
Fairway Partners, May 2006.

*(20.) Revere Sugar Site *
Ehrenkrantz Eckstut & Kuhn Architects, no completion date. 

*(21.) Ikea *
Greenberg Farrow Architecture, 2007. 


*Queens*


(Missing Map?)



*(1.) Silvercup West*
Richard Rogers Partnership, NBBJ, late 2009. 

*(2.) River East *
WalkerGroup, V Studio, November 2007. 

*(3.) Queens West*
Arquitectonica, Handel Architects, phase one, June 2006; phase two, summer 2007; phase three, spring 2008. 

*(4.) The Powerhouse *
Karl Fischer Architect, summer 2007.


Copyright © 2006, New York Magazine Holdings LLC.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

*High Line in 2016
Around the unlikeliest of parks, the new “it” neighborhood is born. *










*Top left, the High Line before (Courtesy of the City of New York). 
(Rendering courtesy of Field Operations/Dillier Scofidio & Renfo/The City of New York.) *


By Alexandra Lange

If you want to believe in the power of design to change a city, take the High Line as your model—and a harbinger of things to come. “All across the city we are adaptively reusing the old infrastructure of the mercantile waterfront—wharves and piers and warehouses,” says Parks Commissioner Adrian Benepe. “This is the biggest expansion and rebuilding of parks since the thirties, when the WPA was rebuilding parks around the city.” 

For the High Line, Field Operations and Diller Scofidio + Renfro are designing a brand-new array of sidewalks and benches that work as landscape rather than furniture. The French firm L’Observatoire has designed lights that will shine on the paths but not distract from the stars.

“Instead of popping up directly onto the line, the stairs will take you up very slowly,” says Joshua David—co-founder of Friends of the High Line and, with Robert Hammond, one of the park’s original visionaries. “The girders are right above your head, then you are surrounded by them, and then you will be up on top. It gives people the opportunity to appreciate the structure.”

It will provide an excellent view of a lot of other structures too. At the High Line’s start, the Dia Art Foundation is seeking city approval to build a new gallery at the corner of Gansevoort and Washington. Meat markets will still ring the block’s base, and visitors will enter the Dia from the High Line, up one of those staircases. Artist Jorge Pardo, who tiled the 22nd Street Dia in citrus shades, is in talks to design the lobby, and the upper floor will be a wide-open gallery with saw-tooth skylights, as at Dia:Beacon upriver. 

Just north of the Dia, André Balazs has already cleared the lot for The Standard, NY. One block north of that, he has partnered with Charles Blaichman (a developer of Richard Meier’s Perry Street towers) to build a private, Soho-esque boutique hotel and club atop an existing warehouse building bisected by the park. Moving uptown, there will be condominiums attached to names like Clodagh, Gwathmey Siegel, Jean Nouvel, Annabelle Selldorf, and Robert A. M. Stern. There’s the requisite Gehry project (Diller’s IAC/InterActiveCorp. headquarters), and side-by-side buildings by Lindy Roy and L.A. visionary Neil Denari on 23rd Street. At the just-completed Vesta 24 on Tenth Avenue, the sold-out apartments have balconies awaiting their High Line view. Mid-block, protected by mixed-use zoning, gallery construction proceeds up through the Twenties. The art dealer Marianne Boesky is planning a move to a Deborah Berke–designed building on 24th, and Larry Gagosian is expanding into another Gluckman Mayner–designed gallery on 21st. 

“I see it as very similar to the transformation of Soho over the last fifteen years,” says Balazs. “The galleries which are now in Chelsea will once again relocate, chasing the need for reasonable rents.” So where will they go? “There are still dead midtown areas,” Balazs says hopefully. “Maybe they will slowly get a life force back into them.” 


Copyright © 2006, New York Magazine Holdings LLC.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

*Midtown West in 2016*
*The Javits Center, the train station, and the Garden will become a new constellation —and on the rail yards, there’s room for a new star.*



By Alexandra Lange 

One of the truisms about Manhattan is that they aren’t making any more of it. This was never true—look at Battery Park City—and will never be true. Look at the West Side, where a new station, park, and towers will rise, creating a 21st-century Xerox of the early-twentieth-century development around Grand Central. 

The hub for this new neighborhood is Moynihan Station. But that’s only half the building. Cablevision’s Dolan family is in talks to move Madison Square Garden to the Ninth Avenue side. This would create an immediate anchor for the planned redevelopment of the Hudson Yards, as well as opening up some incredibly valuable real estate between Seventh and Eighth. 

The city and the MTA are now evaluating their options for the Hudson Yards. They want to pick something spectacular, a third landmark that would pull population west from Moynihan and south from the revamped Javits Center. A 2005 rezoning of the area will, as former Manhattan city-planning director and current Related vice-president Vishaan Chakrabati wrote, “allow a city the size of Minneapolis to be built on the West Side over the coming decades”: 24 million square feet of office space, 13,500 units of housing, one million square feet of both hotel and retail space. Residential developers have already bought up much of available 42nd Street, with additional new towers at Eleventh and 40th, and Dyer and 37th.

Eleventh Avenue figures prominently in both the city’s rezoning and in the latest plan to expand the Javits. The first renderings from the winning team, shorthanded as Rogers Fowle Epstein, are disappointing, just a brighter glass skin for a middle-aged glass building that was already a gloomy imitation of team leader Richard Rogers’s work of the seventies. The new Javits design extends the current center north to 40th Street, and imagines Eleventh Avenue as a tree-lined boulevard, with turn-ins for taxis and buses and entrances right off the sidewalk. Conventioneers would see the river from the city’s largest ballroom, and, if a second phase were built, from a third story built over the existing center. But the building continues to turn its back on the Hudson River—no pedestrian bridge across the highway, no outdoor terrace, not even an arcade leading commuters to the brand-new 39th Street ferry terminal. The building wants to corral conventioneers between Javits and Broadway, pretending that the waterfront is the same old dismal place. The Municipal Art Society and the neighborhood association have filed a lawsuit against the Javits expansion plans on environmental grounds.

One alternative plan, of which sustainable-minded developer Douglas Durst was a proponent, has been proposed by the Hell’s Kitchen Neighborhood Association. The plan, designed by Meta Brunzema Architects, till, and urban planner Daniel Gutman, would have expanded the Javits south, tucking the new building under an undulating eleven-acre park irrigated by recycled wastewater. 

The High Line would come to a spectacular end in this park, as would the new Park Avenue, “Hudson Boulevard”—the landscaped strip that City Planning zoned between Tenth and Eleventh Avenues. It includes a library and reader’s grove, a theater, a new public school, as well as a blockwide park that would raise picnickers high above the West Side Highway and provide a bridge over the highway to the Hudson River Park. It is a sustainable, open-air vision of an urban catalyst, making its money by raising adjacent real-estate values (just like the High Line). In 2007, the city may look for bidders for the cultural building at 32nd and Tenth, suggested in the rezoning. In the zoning plan, this building looks suspiciously like a work by Frank Gehry. “I will be disappointed if it is just a bunch of office buildings and residences,” says Doctoroff. “I don’t know—what does New York need that it doesn’t have? What could New York create that no other city has? We ought to start with that as our standard.” 


*Rising in the West*






















*(1.) Javits Center *
Rogers FXFOWLE Epstein, 2010. 

*(2.) West Side Rail Yards *
No completion date. 

*(3.) Moynihan Station *
David Childs/SOM, late 2010.
Moynihan Station, named for its original champion, Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan, is New York’s chance to right the shocking wrong of the demolition of the first Penn Station. Luckily, McKim Mead & White’s Farley Post Office, just across Eighth Avenue, became available, giving New York both a second Beaux-Arts station and the first 21st-century one. Childs’s “potato chip” transit hall is gone—too expensive—and with it an asymmetric, punky spirit. The exterior of the station will be restored to its original glory (netting hundreds of thousands in preservation tax breaks), while the interior will be illuminated by a pair of subtly high-tech parabolic skylights. Thirty new entrances and exits will spread the commuter traffic to Ninth Avenue, with side-street entrances as well as an underground tunnel to Penn Station. 

*(4.) High Line *
Field Operations and Diller Scofidio + Renfro, phase one, 2008; phase two, 2009. 

“There’s this magic to this hidden, self-seeded emergent landscape,” says Field Operations principal James Corner. “It is not designed, it is wild, so the challenge is how do we get a pathway up there that people can walk on but not turn it into a rose garden or a topiary garden or a manicured lawn.” The High Line today has microclimates—protected portions where close-by buildings and billboards have allowed tallish trees to grow, and also bare, windy patches of dried-out lawn where the line is open to the elements. The High Line of the future will have patches of wild grasses, narrow flowering meadows, and thickets of tough trees. The goal is to make the path as varied as possible, so that, despite its total linearity, one can get a little bit lost. 

*(5.) Chelsea Arts Tower *
Kosser and Garry Architects, Gluckman Mayner Architects, HOK, fall 2006. 

*(6.) Vesta 24*
Garrett Gourlay Architects and James D’Auria Associates, April 2006. 

*(7.) Marianne Boesky Gallery *
Deborah Berke & Partners Architects, September 2006. 

*(8.) West 23rd Street building*
Neil M. Denari Architects, Marc Rosenbaum, Gruzen Samton, 2008. 

*(9.) General Theological Seminary Tower *
The Polshek Partnership, no completion date. 










*(10.) High Line 519*
ROY Co., late 2006. 

*(11.) West 19th Street building*
Ateliers Jean Nouvel, no completion date










*(12.) IAC Headquarters *
Gehry Partners, March 2007. 

*(13.) 516 West 19th Street *
Selldorf Architects, 2008. 

*(14.) The Caledonia *
Handel Architects, 2008. 

*(15.) Chelsea Market Residence*
Gwathmey Siegel & Associates Architects, no completion date. 

*(16.) The Standard, NY* 
The Polshek Partnership, 2007. High Line Club
Developers Charles Blaichman and André Balazs, no completion date. 

*(17.) Pier 57 *
Michel De Fournier and Gensler, no completion date. 

*(18.) Dia High Line *
Roger Duffy/SOM, 2008. 


Copyright © 2006, New York Magazine Holdings LLC.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

*Harlem in 2016
125th is uptown’s street of big dreams. *










*Columbia Manhattanville (Rendering courtesy of RPBW/SOM) *


By Alexandra Lange 

There’s never been a musical named after it, but 125th Street could give 42nd Street a run for its money in the name-recognition department. The buses arrive, drop tourists at the Apollo Theater, maybe swing by Sylvia’s or Amy Ruth’s for lunch. On Sundays, the local churches fill with non-locals absorbing the Gospel. But often that is it. There’s nothing else distinctly “Harlem” to see, since the out-of-towners have Old Navy and H&M at home. “There’s something as precious here as the atmosphere of Paris,” says Harlem historian and booster Michael Henry Adams. 

“They will sweep it all away and turn it into Paramus, New Jersey.” “They” are the forces of economic development. And “they” are well aware 125th could and should be different from 34th Street, from Sixth Avenue, from Atlantic Terminal. “You can easily envision 125th Street as a worldwide capital of African-American and Latino media, culture, and entertainment,” says Doctoroff. 

The community wants more Harlem-centricity: more theaters, more clubs, more indigenous culture packaged for the 21st century. The city has some other ideas, which are not necessarily incompatible with this vision. In January, Los Angeles entertainment architect Jon Jerde led a one-day charette for the city-owned site on 125th between Second and Third Avenues—locals and executives from the world of Latin media met to discuss how the area might be transformed into a center for businesses and performance spaces. That’s also the site for Uptown New York, a public-private mixed-use development site for which the city just went back to the drawing board, after protests over the MTA bus garage included in the first request for proposals. 

In central Harlem, the Apollo Theater has a neglected sister in the Victoria Theater. A winner for the redevelopment rights has yet to be named. Earlier this month, the Empire State Development Corporation asked the board to explain why it didn’t pick the highest bidder—though preservation, entertainment, and local job creation had been the goals. The two finalists offered a new Savoy ballroom and theaters (plus an Ian Schrager hotel), or a B.B. King entertainment center and black and Latino music clubs. 

A river-to-river study by City Planning might upzone the corners of Lenox, Malcolm X Boulevard, St. Nicholas, and Lexington, creating mixed-use hubs over subway stations, while downzoning and protecting rows of rowhouses on 124th and 126th. A condo building boom is currently under way in the neighborhood, the emblem of which is the Kalahari on 116th Street, which has a Kente-cloth-patterned façade. 

Hotels designed to keep tourist dollars in the neighborhood are part of the next wave of building. All the Victoria proposals include hotels, and a Marriott is to be part of the large tower planned for the corner of Park and 125th Street. This has been envisioned as Harlem Park, a 30-story multi-use, multicolored tower designed by Enrique Norten of ten Arquitectos. But there is currently no construction on the site, and it’s been reported that the project is troubled. This is too bad from an aesthetic point of view. “What I wish for is some architecturally significant buildings on 125th,” says Studio Museum director Thelma Golden. “Enrique Norten’s building is an amazing sign of the possibilities of this street to distinguish itself and change the way people experience it coming across the Triboro from La Guardia.” 

West Harlem, a.k.a. Manhattanville, could combine the street’s entertainment focus with an academic hub—including a theater—drawing Columbia students and professors up Broadway to a new campus and the entire neighborhood west to the new Harlem Piers, set to open in 2007. 


*Uptown and Gown
A look north from 125th Street.*












*(1.) Harlem Piers *
W Architecture and Landscape Architecture, spring 2007. 

*(2.) Columbia Manhattanville *
Renzo Piano Building Workshop and Marilyn Taylor/SOM, 2016.
Columbia has bought or leased over 60 percent of the real estate between 125th and 133rd Streets from Broadway to Twelfth Avenue. Via this concentrated move, the university hopes to solve its persistent space shortages by building a second campus over the next 25 to 30 years. Phase one would include the renovation and development of 125th Street—currently home to auto shops, a McDonald’s, and a storage facility—with a theater, an art-school building, and a center for the study of the mind and human behavior (that’s where Columbia is hoping to cure Alzheimer’s). Standing in their way is the community board, which had other ideas for the area articulated in its own plan—light manufacturing, preservation of historic buildings, affordable housing, access to the soon-to-reopen Harlem Piers—and no use of eminent domain. This summer, both sides will sit down with a professional mediator to negotiate—potentially leading to a major rezoning of the area in 2007. 

*(3.) Apollo Theater*
Beyer Blinder Belle with Davis Brody Bond, under renovation. 

*(4.) Loews-Victoria Theater *
RFP issued, no completion date.

*(5.) Harlem Park*
TEN Arquitectos, no completion date.

*(6.) Kalahari Apartments *
Frederick Schwartz and GF55 and Studio JTA, September 2007. 

*(7.) Uptown New York *
Reissuing RFP, 2006. 

*(8.) Latino Entertainment Corridor *
Architect TBA, no completion date. 

*(9.) East River Plaza *
Greenberg Farrow Architects, spring 2008.


Copyright © 2006, New York Magazine Holdings LLC.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

*Fresh Kills in 2016
Could Staten Island become the California of New York? *










*With miles of biking and running trails, serpentine water features, a wind farm, and a 9/11 
memorial, the world's biggest dump is becoming a world-class park. (Inset: Fresh Kills before.) 
(Photo: Bottom left, courtesy of Cryptome; Rendering courtesy of Field Operations/The City of New York)*


By Alexandra Lange

'Fresh Kills is to the 21st century as Central Park was to the nineteenth,” says Parks Commissioner Benepe. “It will be the largest park built in the city in more than 100 years.” By 2016, New Yorkers will be able to mountain-bike, kayak, hike, cross-country ski, fish, and bird-watch in what is perhaps the unlikeliest home for such an effusion of West Coast outdoorspersonship: Staten Island.

“Staten Island has been the place people drive through on their way to somewhere else,” says James Corner of Field Operations, landscape architects for the 2,200-acre Fresh Kills Lifescape (as well as the High Line), the radical evolution of despised landfill into the most desirable Saturday-afternoon destination. 

But all it takes is a gateway flanked by wind turbines to change all that. The Staten Island Expressway will become the main north-south artery of a four-part park, each landfill mound capped and transformed into a different, rugged, evocative landscape. As you drive south along Route 440, your first view will be of the meadows of the north mound, its rounded peak topped with kite-fliers. At the confluence of Fresh Kills and Main Creek, a ring road will take you to the activity center: the Creek Landing, with a sloping concrete boat launch and event lawn, and the Point, its urbane counterpart, with a water’s-edge promenade of restaurants, art installations, and outdoor markets. It is here that the ferry from Battery Park, an hour away, will dock.

Those turbines (a meteorological tower is currently testing the wind) are key to the story Corner wants to tell—and the reason behind the pretentious term lifescape. This isn’t meant to be a landscape, pretty as a picture, but land at work. Methane will continue to be harvested from the landfill under the park’s rough-and-tumble meadows, forests, and marshes. As its emissions taper off, the winds will take over as a minor revenue generator. Corner also thinks the park will attract its share of eco- and archi-tourism. Parts of the park will be open starting in 2008 (pending this year’s environmental review). By 2016, the north and south sections, plus the activity centers, should all be built out.

“The park is not only green and beautiful but also emblematic of a huge 21st-century reclamation—that’s what’s important here,” Corner says. “It is the contemporary sense of healing the Earth as a technological notion.” The park will have an explicit educational component—a marsh interpretive center in the east park, as well as a stunning September 11 memorial (also part of phase one) in the west park: two World Trade Center–size mounds laid out on the ground, with a view of the Freedom Tower from the top. 


Copyright © 2006, New York Magazine Holdings LLC.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

*Hunts Point in 2016
A green revolution is coming to the South Bronx. *










*Hunts Point Greenway. The Bronx's Lafayette Avenue will become a paseo, with a landscaped 
pedestrian path down the center, ending at Riverside Park. 
(Rendering courtesy of NYC Economic Development Corp.) *


By Alexandra Lange 

Lovers of unlikely urban parks should turn their eyes uptown from the glammy High Line to Hunts Point, where an enviable emerald necklace will replace waste-transfer stations, prison barges, and brownfields. “You need a money shot,” says Robert Hammond, co-founder of Friends of the High Line. “Something that will communicate so that you don’t have to tell the story.” 

“We showed up at the hearings for the new waste facility with these beautiful maps and posters with these plans for greenways and renderings of parks,” says Majora Carter, 2005 MacArthur “genius” grant winner and founder of the nonprofit Sustainable South Bronx. “People were like, ‘Oh!’ That’s why we were able to get ourselves out of the whole mess: We had a plan.” 

On that day in 2004, those parks were only a visual, and one hard to overlay onto the trashy, overgrown, often invisible edge of the Bronx River. But $20 million has now been raised for the construction of the greenway—the first part, really, of a larger homegrown narrative for this unbeautiful, deeply impoverished neighborhood as an experimental laboratory of green building and green industry. 

The city has now embraced the idea of a corridor of landscaped bike paths as part of the Hunts Point Vision Plan, linking parks with fishing piers and outdoor amphitheaters, and transforming the underside of the expressway into a transportation alternative instead of an impediment. Barretto Point Park and the Hunts Point Riverside Park will open this summer. There aren’t parks likely to trigger a real-estate gold rush but a neighborhood finally getting its share of urban amenities. The city intends to rezone in order to create a buffer between the residential and industrial areas. 

Carter would like to bring the park right into the neighborhood. In the greenway plans, Lafayette Avenue becomes a boulevard, with a landscaped pedestrian path down the center. It ends at Riverside Park. Carter wants a food market there, at the water’s edge, like the famous one on Granville Island in Vancouver. The Bronx Overall Development Corporation is also exploring the possibility of a destination brewery on the waterfront.

Greenway advocates worry that without developers’ footing part of the bill (as at the High Line and Brooklyn Bridge Park), the greenway will not be completed as they envision it. “Real-estate developers like the fact that they can charge more for park views and are willing to pay into a fund. We don’t have that luxury here,” Carter says.

When you find the river, flowing by food-industry parking lots and the New York Post printing plant, it is surprisingly wide, calm, and blue. The ideal fund-raising image for the new greenway is the underside of the elevated CSX railroad tracks, a sublime allée of concrete arches that landscape architects Mathews Nielsen show lined with lampposts and covered in clinging vines. This, one of the greenway’s first sections, is planned to open in 2007. It is the seam between Hunts Point and Port Morris (where the appearance of a few artist’s lofts has provoked a media frenzy), and it is also the logical place for a connection to the extensive sports facilities on Randalls Island.

Around the point, new food facilities, including the just-arrived Fulton Fish Market, will have mandatory setbacks from the river’s edge. Anheuser-Busch signed up to build a $40 million sustainable beverage-distribution center on the waterfront last year and has already donated $1 million to the greenway. 

Carter’s vision includes the development of what are termed “green-collar jobs.” The Oak Point brownfield, a waterfront site with a deep-water bulkhead, is envisioned as a recycling industrial park—a clean version of the illegal debris processing that now occurs in Hunts Point. The Department of Correction, however, recently filed plans to build a 2,000-bed jail there.

SSB installed a green roof on the top of its offices in a former factory building last fall and wants to green the roofs of the one- and two-story industrial buildings that form a large chunk of the neighborhood’s building stock. Maybe the most outrageous ideas are easier to hear in a neighborhood in long decline. For the South Bronx to recycle itself into health with parks, bike paths, and destination fresh-food markets is a beautiful vision indeed. 


Copyright © 2006, New York Magazine Holdings LLC.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

*Downtown Brooklyn in 2016
Brooklyn (like it or not) will get a shimmering Frank Gehry Crown. *










*Atlantic Yards, before (top) and after. 
(Photo: Photo: Joshua Lutz/Redux; Renderings: Courtesy of Gehry Partners (Atlantic Yards))*


By Alexandra Lange 

What’s in a name? In projecting the future of the intersection of Atlantic, Flatbush, and Fourth Avenues, what you call the area means a lot. Call it Atlantic Yards, as developer Forest City Ratner does, and you see a march—or perhaps a fashion show—of sixteen towers in glass, metal, and brick marching down Atlantic and Flatbush Avenues, supplanting Grand Army Plaza’s arch as the gateway to the 21st-century borough. This name pulls Downtown Brooklyn to the heart of the brownstone belt, attracting tenants who want to look at, but not necessarily touch, the old Brooklyn at their feet. 

“We don’t want to build tall for the sake of tall,” says Forest City Ratner spokesman Jim Stuckey. “Frank’s view—and this is shared by many architects and planners—is that this intersection should be more dense because of its proximity to the rail yards and public transportation. Frank Gehry can frame the Williamsburg Savings Bank Tower”—the current tallest, at 512 feet, compared with the 620 feet of Gehry’s main tower, Miss Brooklyn—“and make it a postcard with other buildings around it.”

The good things about the Atlantic Yards are the Nets and the promise of 15,000 union construction jobs, contracts for minority and women-owned businesses, 2,250 affordable rentals, and a day-care and senior center. The bad thing is the shocking size. “The challenge will be traffic management,” says Alper. “There’s already not great traffic in downtown Brooklyn.” Possible solutions focus on incentivizing use of the area’s abundant public transportation to get to games: congestion pricing on streets and in parking garages, ticket prices linked to transport mode, and residential-parking permits for adjacent areas. 

Opponents have been dissed, by Gehry himself, as both Luddites afraid of progress and as middle-class gentrifiers unsympathetic to the need for local jobs. 

But there could be a kinder, gentler, Brooklynized version of the titanium town, one which contains all the positive elements of Atlantic Yards but one with a little more of the local and cultural flavor of the bam Cultural District next door. “We’re an important amenity for these other projects,” says BAM LDC president Jeanne Lutfy. 

The tallest building in this scheme would remain the bank tower, now rebranded One Hanson Place, with a Borders bookstore in the landmarked lobby. Three Gehry towers, including a shorter Miss Brooklyn (and one with a better tiara), step down from that height on both sides of Flatbush, for that postcard view with plenty of room for offices and a hotel. Another tower, residential above arts spaces, is built on the BAM LDC’s north site. Beyond this, everything gets lower. No more 300- and 400-foot slabs surrounding a park, but an actual streetfront park, faced by blocks of new townhouses, shorter apartment buildings, and maybe even a school. To make sure Ratner makes his money back, apartment buildings of fifteen to twenty stories could be built opposite the taller structures on Atlantic. 

The Nets will still play, but the new neighborhood is not built around a carpetbagger mix of sports bars, back-office white-collar jobs, and condo owners priced out of Manhattan. It is not Gehryville, but more of what people bought in Brooklyn for.


*The Brooklyn Skyline (buildings over 25 stories)*


*Atlantic Yards
(Miss Brooklyn 58 stories, plus nine other towers)

306 and 313 Gold Street (35 and 40 stories)

Palmer’s Dock (29, 30, and 40 stories)

167 Johnson Place (35 and 40 stories)

The Edge (35 stories)

Brooklyn Bridge Park tower (30 stories) *



*The Battle for Brooklyn*


*(1.) 306 and 313 Gold Street *
Ismael Leyva, 306 Gold Street, 2008; 313 Gold Street, no completion date. 

*(2.) Thor Equities Tower* 
Perkins Eastman, 2009.

*(3. & 4.) BAM Cultural District*
Theatre for a New Audience
Hugh Hardy & Frank Gehry, no completion date. 
Visual & Performing Arts Library
TEN Arquitectos, no completion date.
Long before Frank Gehry arrived, the BAM Local Development Corporation brought glamorous architecture to Brooklyn. Rem Koolhaas and Diller Scofidio + Renfro developed a conceptual plan for the blocks around the Brooklyn Academy of Music, imagining a mix of artists’ lofts, offices, a hotel, plus public projects to make the cultural presence more visible to passersby, “acculturating” the neighborhood to bam-itude. The subsequent moves of the LDC have been far more grounded. ten Arquitectos won a 2002 competition for a Visual and Performing Arts Library on a triangular lot at the corner of Flatbush and Ashland Place, and Hugh Hardy and Frank Gehry teamed up for the Theatre for a New Audience, at the south end of the same block. The latter is supposed to start construction in 2007; the former is having trouble with fund-raising. Other projects—a studio building, more cultural institutions—have yet to be proposed.

*(5.) Williamsburg Savings Bank conversion *
H. Thomas O’Hara Architect, 2008. 

*(6.) South Tower *
Scarano Architects, 2009.

*(7.) Atlantic Yards*
Gehry Partners, phase one, 2010; phase two, 2016.
When Bruce Ratner announced in 2004 that he had bought the New Jersey Nets, and hired Frank Gehry to build them a new stadium in Brooklyn, it caused some cognitive dissonance. Ratner’s previous Brooklyn developments had been the deserted-feeling MetroTech downtown, and the actively unpleasant Atlantic Center Mall. But this time, he said, he was going to do it right, give Brooklyn a team, give the borough a skyline, bring in the stars. As soon as the neighbors saw the plan—8.2 million square feet, then 9.2, now 8.7 again—with sixteen towers from 180 to 620 feet, the fighting began. Gehry seems almost incidental in this battle about what makes Brooklyn Brooklyn.

Copyright © 2006, New York Magazine Holdings LLC.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

*Flushing in 2016
Out in Queens, the far east is booming. *










*Left: Flushing Commons; top right: Mets Stadium; bottom right: Flushing Town Center 
(Photo: Renderings: Courtesy of NYC Economic Development Corp. (Flushing Commons), 
The New York Mets and ShCrystal/The Marino Organization (Flushing Town Center))*


By Alexandra Lange

Flushing is already a multiethnic economic success story—how can the city spread the wealth and give the neighborhood some old-school public amenities?

In Kevin Lynch’s 1960 classic Image of the City, he identifies five elements that make a coherent, vivid place: paths, edges, districts, nodes, and landmarks. Most important are paths, which downtown Flushing has in spades. Main Street has the kind of business diversity, foot traffic, liveliness, and buzz Middle American main streets only dream of. Its growth into the country’s second-largest Chinatown has been fed by transportation: the end of the Pan-ethnic No. 7 line, a stop on the Long Island Rail Road, and proximity to La Guardia. These paths have created a concentrated retail district visually defined by signage: vertical neon, layered over low boxy buildings of no particular pedigree. 

What Flushing has lacked, however, is edges, nodes, and landmarks, the urban grace notes present in the city’s prewar centers. Its principal peak is the clock tower on the U-Haul building. The unusual number of indoor malls don’t suck energy from the street, but give shoppers a rare pause. The only place of rest, for eye and body, is the small triangular plaza in front of the eight-year-old Queens Library branch at Kissena Boulevard, designed by Polshek Partnership, a sleek swatch of green animated by readers rather than lights.

It’s the building that should set the tone as Flushing grows up fast, via a combination of city planning and private development that should create the requisite Lynchian properties. First, a node: the five-acre, double-decker Municipal Parking Lot No. 1 will be replaced by Flushing Commons, a $500 million mixed-use retail, residential, and hotel development with 2,000 parking spots that will be green. Current architectural renderings are blah, reminiscent of faux town centers like Silver Spring, Maryland, but at its heart is a guitar-pick-shaped open space with terraced steps that will immediately be filled with people. It is a nouveau town square, sorely needed.

Second, edges. The Flushing River—like the Gowanus Canal, but bigger—sluggishly flows two blocks from Main Street. The polluted waters are being cleansed, and several developers are planning pieces of a once-laughable Flushing River Esplanade flanking the Roosevelt Avenue bridge.

A potential landmark sits at the end of Main Street, where the former RKO Keith’s Theater, now a darkened hulk, is to be transformed into the RKO Plaza—its exuberant hall preserved as the center of an entertainment and residential complex to top off the street.

There’s never going to be a skyline, a Shanghai on the Flushing, given the proximity to La Guardia, but the city’s redevelopment renderings suggest a tiny tower corridor along Roosevelt Avenue creating a gateway to the neighborhood. 

The final piece of the puzzle is across that waterfront. If people do stroll the Flushing River—even Muss’s Jim Jarosik is quick to acknowledge, “there’s no question there is currently an odor issue”—they are going to start looking at the other side, where the auto-body, construction-supply, and food-distribution businesses of Willets Point have resisted change for decades. To drive through the area today is to feel as if you have left New York—it is wild and ramshackle, defiantly homemade, and the probable site of F. Scott Fitzgerald’s Valley of Ashes.

The Mets’ new and disappointingly retro-style stadium (why do we still mourn Ebbets Field?) will be built adjacent to Willets Point and is designed to meet up with a real neighborhood that might entice the game crowd to stick around. One side of the stadium abuts 126th Street, the west side of Willets Point, and a long Mets Museum structure will hold the street line. 

Proposals for the site included an exposition center and a hotel. That bland directive is the centerpiece of an ambitious and futuristic plan submitted to the city by the Queens Chamber of Commerce. Architect Charles Lauster, who designed the plan with the ****** Institute at Baruch College, expanded the target zone from the triangle to include the Mets’ stadium, its parking lots, and the open rail yards that U.S. Open fans must cross to get to the Tennis Center. “We are suggesting a deck be built over the rail yards”—just like the one planned for the Atlantic Yards—“and that a large building with an exposition center, a hotel, a shopping mall, and offices become this great spine that connects the Corona side to the Flushing side.” The whole rail-yard span would become a rampartlike building swooping past the Mets’ stadium and opening up the Point as parkland. This scheme is unlikely to happen—the city has its sights on Willets Point alone—but it has urban power that all the current Flushing renderings lack. In Flushing, the city should take a step into its own best future. Most of the city is already doing so. 



*King Queens*












*(1.) Queens Museum of Art *
Grimshaw Architects, 2009. 

*(2.) Mets Stadium *
HOK Sport, 2009. 

*(3.) Willets Point*
No completion date.
This spring, eight developers, including Forest City Ratner, Muss, Related, and the local TDC Corporation, were chosen as finalists to redevelop 75-acre Willets Point. The site is currently the single-story industrial neighbor to Shea. The city envisions the point as the location of a mini–Javits complex, with an exposition center, a hotel, and the beginnings of a brand-new neighborhood. The Request for Proposals asked for superior and sustainable architecture, a pedestrian-friendly environment, and some sensitivity to the natural landscape. Such a scheme could be the mirror image of planned development on the opposite side of the Flushing River, creating greater flow with the adjacent communities.

*(4.) Flushing Town Center *
Perkins Eastman; fall 2007.
Though it sounds quasi-governmental, this $600 million project is, in fact, a commercial one that will create the first residential neighborhood west of Flushing’s Main Street and turn the sludgy Flushing River into an amenity. The owners have created a miniature drive-in city: a three-story retail and parking base, with 1,000 apartments in six medium-size towers above. Entrances are at the busy corner of Roosevelt Avenue and College Point Boulevard, the closest to Main Street. On the other side of the project, Muss will build a public waterfront esplanade—a new sewage plant is supposed to clean up the river—that will, as the river’s edge is built out, connect to developments by other builders.

*(5.) RKO Plaza*
Developer Boymelgreen, no completion date.

*(6.) Flushing Commons *
Perkins Eastman, 2009–2010.


Copyright © 2006, New York Magazine Holdings LLC.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

*Air and Sea
How you'll be traveling in a decade or so. *










*Santiago Calatrava's proposed tram to Governors Island (courtesy of Santiago Calatrava.) * 


By Alexandra Lange 

*River City*
Who needs the Second Avenue Subway? New York Water Taxi owner Tom Fox envisions a north-south route with regular stops at the piers on the east and west sides of the East River. “You could have both locals and expresses connecting 90th Street, 65th Street, 23rd Street, and Grand Street on the Manhattan side, and stops at Roosevelt Island, Hunters Point, Greenpoint, Williamsburg, and Dumbo on the Brooklyn-Queens side,” Fox says. “Having the major retail presence of Ikea and Fairway and passenger-ship terminals in Red Hook could support a stop; you could have a stop at Atlantic Avenue and a stop at Governors Island.” When the waterfront is home to the projected tens of thousands, the city may turn back the clock and become a ferry operator again. 


*Cable Vision *
Taking the tram to Roosevelt Island has never been a romantic trip (notwithstanding its starring role in Spider-Man). But the technology may soon be put to more dramatic use. Deputy Mayor Dan Doctoroff imagines the spine of the harbor district as a tram running from Battery Park to Governors Island to Brooklyn Bridge Park, feeding the development of lower Manhattan as a residential area (more park) and restructuring the geography of the city to reflect east-west adjacencies as well as north-south ones. Another tram possibility is a West Side loop, linking the new Javits Center (and anticipated Eleventh Avenue skyscrapers) to Eighth Avenue and Moynihan Station. 


*Green Developments*












*Bank of America Tower (One Bryant Park)

The Freedom Tower (Ground Zero)

Silvercup West (Queens Waterfront) 

The Verdesian (Battery Park City)

The Hearst Building (Midtown West)

The New York Times Building (Midtown West)*


Copyright © 2006, New York Magazine Holdings LLC.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

New York is gonna look better years from now


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

WOW


----------



## Spooky873 (Mar 2, 2005)

krull is doing what needs to be done for NYC on this forum. way to represent. NYC will always be at the top of the game my friends.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

and NY keeps on chugging!


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

exciting times for NY. I love this tower.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

really ambitious masterplan, I am stunned!!!


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Very detailed and ambitious masterplan, I'm excited about this.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Looking forward to ......


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

No offense, but most of these projects are still in the proposed stage plus we will not know if they will get built at the end.


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

there is work to do


----------



## Askal82 (Dec 9, 2005)

:eek2: Wow!! This will be more exciting for the next ten years!!


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

wowww


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Where's the flying cars? :?


----------



## TampaMike (Sep 11, 2005)

Interesting design for the tram project


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice pix!!!


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

Bond James Bond said:


> Where's the flying cars? :?



hahaha


----------

